# Keep getting error message when trying to leave iTrader feedback



## sevenstringj (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd like to leave someone positive feedback on their iTrader profile, but I keep getting the message "There was an error in your deal details!" Everything was filled out correctly as far as I can tell.


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 16, 2009)

Ah, fixed it. Tried Firefox and got a different message asking me to write a message more than 10 characters. The message field says optional, but I filled it out and it went through.


----------

